# Schrittmotor mit s7-1500



## Habibi (8 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ich fange gerade mit einer neuen Studienarbeit an.
Dabei soll eine Lineareinheit mit Zahnriemenantrieb bewegt werden. Ist von der Firma Igus.
Dazu wird eine s7-1500 und ein Schrittmotor eingesetzt.

Wie steuer ich denk Schrittmotor am besten an?
- MotionControl und dann AnalogAusgänge 
- ET200s Pulsgenerator

Haben keine besonders große Ansprüche an Positioniergenauigkeit. In vorherigen Arbeiten wurde Ansteuerung mit DigitalenAusgängen gemacht, was einfach sehr rubik ist und kein sauberer Lauf ist.
Der Schlitten soll einfach in einer nicht alzu hohen Geschwindigkeit verfahren an  verschiedenen Sensoren vorbei. Jenachdem was erkannt wird fährt bis zu einem Auswerfer wo er dann anhalten soll und ausgeworfen wird. Also einfach verfahren und an 5 verschiedenen Positionen halten können. Position wird über einen externen Distanzsensor realisiert


----------



## Piit278 (8 Oktober 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach wäre fü diese Applikation eine S71200 die bessere Wahl.
Mittels integriertem Motion Control und PTO Ausgang ist dein Vorhaben sehr leicht umzusetzen.

Mit einer 1500er ist die verwendung des Pulsgenerators die beste Lösung.
Wir verwenden zur Ansteuerung von Schrittmotoren die Schrittmotortreiber von LAM Technologies.

http://www.mechapro.de/LAM-DS.html

Diese haben eine Puls/Richtungs Schnittstelle.



Gesendet von iPod touch mit Tapatalk


----------



## zako (8 Oktober 2017)

... oder 1511c bzw 1512c habe auch pto on-board


----------



## Piit278 (8 Oktober 2017)

Welche 1500er hast du im Einsatz ?


Gesendet von iPod touch mit Tapatalk


----------



## Habibi (8 Oktober 2017)

ja mit der 1200er hatte ich auch bereits gearbeitet.
Da in dem Aufbau bereits die 1500er drin ist, wird da nicht auf eine 1200er umgerüstet.

Aktuell ist eine 1516-3 mit 32xDI, 32xDQ, 8xAI, 4xAQ
Haben aber noch jeweils die gleichen AI, AQ Karten noch ein zweites mal im Lager.

Werde mir mal die oben genannten Schrittmotorsteuerung anschauen.
Ansonsten ruf ich mal unseren Siemens Kontakt der Hochschule an, unsere Professorin hat gesagt das der eh mal angerufen hat und gefragt hat ob sie noch irgendwelches Zeug braucht 
Dann wird es wahrscheinlich auf den Pulsgenerator rauslaufen. Haben die ET200S eh schon mit weiteren DI/DQ integriert.


----------



## Piit278 (8 Oktober 2017)

Zusätzlich zu dem Treiber bräuchtest du noch den UDP30 Programmieradapter.
http://www.mechapro.de/shop/Schritt...e::151.html?MODsid=er035gsbc25r37k97fovdfq8g2

Dieser wird benötigt um die Treiber zu konfigurieren.

PS: Nein Ich bin kein Vertreter dieser Seite o.ä..


Gesendet von iPod touch mit Tapatalk


----------



## Habibi (9 Oktober 2017)

Bin gerade vor Ort und wir haben an der ET200SP folgendes noch mit dran:
SIMATIC ET 200SP, TM Pulse 2x24V PWM (6ES7138-6DB00-0BB1)
und zwar drei mal, sprich insgesamt 6 Kanäle.

Mit denen könnten wir doch den Schrittmotor mit PWM-Signalen versorgen?
Insgesamt bräuchten wir dann doch 3 Kanäle und gut ist?
Oder brauch ich das andere Pulsmodul, das von oben?


----------

